# Audi's in the Park - Attendance List!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

So who's coming along to this one?

*Nick + Julie
plasmadaddy
tony_rigby_uk
VSPURS
mark_hogan
robokn
SouthTT
Redscouse
barton TT
bigsyd
SAVTT240
Bucks85th
country boy
countypower
Tesiboo
shurcomb
scott_159
SimonQS
Super Josh
TTgreeny
Wild Woods*

From the other thread, to be confirmed...

*DAZTTC
rik-e
dickie
pennypoo
S&S
xtremevibez
stundies
p7 TTj
stevecollier
L80NTT
jackiefc
Coope
bozzy96
was*


----------



## plasmadaddy (May 30, 2009)

Me - if the bloody car turns up!!!!

Look forward to meeting y'all


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

put me down nem my friend 

the car should be ready for the 1st august so it will be deffo ready for this with it's upgrades


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm there!

I registered my interest on the site loooooooong ago!

:roll:


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

Put me down too. I can't go missing these things, I'll never here the end of it! Will I Tony!!!!! :roll:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I should be there as mentioned before...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm.....................................................................not going :-|


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes please the car will be all fixed by then


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes please Nick.


----------



## SAVTT240 (Mar 29, 2009)

HI NICK,

Yep i'll be coming as well.

SAV..


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

95% deffo for this :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> 95% deffo for this :lol:


You going to join Tony and Mark on the drive down!?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > 95% deffo for this :lol:
> ...


and me!!!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Definitely intend to be there.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

Put us down for this definetly,cheers.


----------



## countypower (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi guys, just joined up a few weeks ago, had a great day at TT09, we will be at audi in the park. Only live ten mins away. see you there :lol:


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm up 4 it.... Think I'm Gettin the Bug :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Tesiboo said:


> I'm up 4 it.... Think I'm Gettin the Bug :lol:


Be good to see you again



countypower said:


> Hi guys, just joined up a few weeks ago, had a great day at TT09, we will be at audi in the park. Only live ten mins away. see you there :lol:


This looks like it could be good just not EvenTT09 good :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

jammyd are you meeting at any nw services for this or heading straight down


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Yep, will be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Better get your names confirmed if you wanna go, we can only have 20 cars on the stand and theres 15 confirmed already :idea: :!:


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

will be my first audi show lol


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> jammyd are you meeting at any nw services for this or heading straight down


I have done a list on Vspurs cruise page... same as GTI last time really


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Nick, count me in for this! 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Better get your names confirmed if you wanna go, we can only have 20 cars on the stand and theres 15 confirmed already :idea: :!:


Cal's already said the 20 limit is no longer a problem 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ah good lad syd.... good to see your joining us... sure we can sort something out to meet up with them if you want matey... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] us NW'rs in Convoy again


----------



## mark_hogan (Jan 8, 2009)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> ah good lad syd.... good to see your joining us... sure we can sort something out to meet up with them if you want matey... [smiley=thumbsup.gif] us NW'rs in Convoy again


I'ts gettin to be a bit of a habbit this, cruisin tht is, for us NW'rs...Looking forward to it... 

Just to be clear this is convoying to events and not cruising the clubs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

It's getting to be to much of a habit this now, but I am going to have to miss this one!!!!

I have to work, and I just could not turn down the money...


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'm up for it 

Josh


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

put meeeeeeeeee on the list please,is there anyone goin past donny i can tag along with for the convoy down


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Will definitely be there as the car is very nearly finished HOOOOOOORRRRRRRAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYY


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

You'll have to take me off the list. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry I can't be there due to work commitments, however will be at the Awesome open day, so hopefully meet up with a few of you there.


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I will be there [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

You are going to have to take me off the list unfortunately guys!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

VSPURS said:


> You are going to have to take me off the list unfortunately guys!


Nightmare mate, thought this may happen reading your thread


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i'm still waitin for someone to say they will be passin doncaster so i can convoy with them


----------

